# Bootle Lighthouse And Fog Horn



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Not sure which section of Ships Nostalgia would deal with this question.

Bootle Lighthouse on the Mersey was first built in 1877 to serve the Port of Liverpool and the fog siren was situated - on the north wall of Gladstone Dock in Liverpool.
The fog siren was called the Bootle Bull because the sound could be heard
for miles around, it was an eerie tone when it sounded! 
There would be two deep sounds followed by silence for three or four second intervals.
I would be very grateful if anybody can confirm when the Bootle Bull Fog Siren was discontinued.
From memory I think it could have been in the seventies or eighties??
Any information on this subject would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks /Regards
Keith


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Good luck with your enquiry. 

I think the thread is best placed in *Places of Maritime Interest* so I am moving it there. I will leave a redirection in place for a couple of days so you can find it.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## The Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

benjidog said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Good luck with your enquiry.
> 
> ...


Hi Benjidog, where is place of maritime interest. I want to follow up on the Bootle Bull thread.

The Dog.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

The Dog said:


> Hi Benjidog, where is place of maritime interest. I want to follow up on the Bootle Bull thread.
> 
> The Dog.


Go to Forums, shipping discussion, under passenger liners.(Pint)


----------



## The Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

cueball44 said:


> Go to Forums, shipping discussion, under passenger liners.(Pint)


Many thanks Cueball 44 but I still cant find the item
can you help any further?

The Dog.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

You are on it now nothing has been added


----------

